# Autostart - DSL



## Hattrix (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich will, wenn mein Rechner hochgefahren ist, dass er automatisch im Internet ist? Bin bei T-Home und muss über die Software oder DFÜ-Verbindung mich zuerst einwählen.

Ich habe nur ein DSL-Modem, kein DSL-Router!


----------



## MasterJM (2. Oktober 2007)

Hattrix hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will, wenn mein Rechner hochgefahren ist, dass er automatisch im Internet ist? Bin bei T-Home und muss über die Software oder DFÜ-Verbindung mich zuerst einwählen.
> 
> Ich habe nur ein DSL-Modem, kein DSL-Router!



Passwort in der Windows DFÜ Verbindung speichern, auf automatische Verbindung stellen
und dann eine Verknüpfung in die Autostart Gruppe im Windows Startmenü, fertig.

Zumindest war es das damals 98 bei meiner ISDN Flatrate.

http://service.t-online.de/c/17/25/04/1725046.html


----------



## Hattrix (13. Oktober 2007)

Da gibts nix mit automatische Verbindung.


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Oktober 2007)

Theoretisch müsste es doch reichen bei der DFÜ Verbindung das Passwort zu speichern, und für diese eine Verknüpfung im Autostartordner anzulegen.

Alternativ auf "Bei bedarf automatisch verbinden" aktivieren in den Interneinstellungen vom Internetexplorer, dann stellt Windows die Verbindung automatisch her sobald eine Anwendung sie benötigt.

Generell sollten auch die meisten Anwendungen im Stande sein die Verbindung von sich aus bei bedarf aufzubauen.


----------



## Hattrix (14. Oktober 2007)

Im DFÜ gibts nur "keine Verbindungwählen", "nur wählen, wenn keine Netzwerverbindung besteht" und "Immer Standardverbindung wählen".

Im Autostart ist die Verknüpfung.


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

und welche der drei genannten Verbindungsoptionen ist bei dir in den IE-Einstellungen gesetzt?

Mit letzterer und der DFÜ-Verknüpfung im Autostart, sollte es, wie schon von DJ Teac umschrieben, funktionieren.


----------



## MasterJM (14. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit über rasdial.exe bzw. rasphone.exe

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/125393/de


----------

